# Anyone else a researcher/writer?



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

As some of you may or may not be aware, I run the official English language website about the Japanese composer Akira Ifukube. My website is based on years or research on the subject, which is, by the way, not particulalrly easy as someonw who is not a Japanese speaker. I will try to sound somewhat modest when I say this, but my research/writing on the subject of this composer has never been matched outside of Japan and am I even considered a "western expert" on the subject in Japan!

I am currently in the midst of a greater amount of research to update my site. (The site is in bad need of an update/re-writes and a bunch of stuff.) Again, it is very difficult to gather/confirm information as I do not speak Japanese, but luckily I have friends and contatcs who are Japanese who are most helpful. Plus, I have the invaluable assistance from the late composer's family.

My question is: are there any other people on this forum who have spent a considerable about of time researching and/or writing about composers, music history, etc? I have the impression that I am somewhat unique on this forum due to my activities, but I know sometimes people do not bring this sort of thing up unless the subject arises. If there are others, I'd love to share experiences as this is a rewarding but highly challenging and time-consuming undertaking.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not nearly as serious as you are and I am not a writer but I am a researcher. Whenever I get interested in a particular subject such as classical music I have to get as much information as possible until I am an amateur expert. (Books, websites, documentaries, etc.)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I am not nearly as serious as you are and I am not a writer but I am a researcher. Whenever I get interested in a particular subject such as classical music I have to get as much information as possible until I am an amateur expert. (Books, websites, documentaries, etc.)


I am very much the same way. When I become interested in any new topic, I tend to want to know as much about it as possible. And you can bet that when I am exploring anew composer, I spend a lot of time reading about their life and philosohies.

I guess my original question, though, was more geared to those who have or are currently undertaking more "formal" research for the purposes of a website, book or other medium. (I think you knew that anyway, but wanted to chime in, regardless.)


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Interesting question. I am not a researcher, but I have been a collator, putting together over five hundred webpages of writings about (and sometimes by) Havergal Brian (www.havergalbrian.org). I have also written up a number of interviews with the key actors in the Brisbane performance of his _Gothic _symphony, which will be appearing in due course on the website. PM me if you'd like an advance viewing of them.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I fancy the thought of one day getting a degree musicology sometimes.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Interesting question. I am not a researcher, but I have been a collator, putting together over five hundred webpages of writings about (and sometimes by) Havergal Brian (www.havergalbrian.org). I have also written up a number of interviews with the key actors in the Brisbane performance of his _Gothic _symphony, which will be appearing in due course on the website. PM me if you'd like an advance viewing of them.


How very interesting! I take it that you are pretty big fan of Brian?

Please let me know about the interviews. I've done three of them relating to Ifukube and, as we speak, I am in the midst of trying to put together a fourth. More details on that later if I am able to put it together, though I am afraid no one around here will care, so perhaps I shouldn't even bother mentioning it again.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

clavichorder said:


> I fancy the thought of one day getting a degree musicology sometimes.


I always thought it might be fun to get an Associate's Degree in Music just to have it. Maybe one day I'll go for it.


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Tapkaara,

I'm a writer of fiction and the occasional screenplay. When working with historical events (such as WWII) I've had to do a ton of research. It's not always fun, can often be tedious for me. Of course, internet research makes info more accessible, but that very accessibility is something you can get LOST in. You wanted to find one historical date or person and soon you're sucked into researching how it relates to Klingons and rare forms of venereal diseases and the complete DVD set of Hogan's Heroes.

BTW, speaking of Japanese composers/musicians. Do you know this Japanese conductor? http://www.pristineclassical.com/LargeWorks/Orchestral/PASC288.php He was apparently the Seji Ozawa of his time, though controversial for being part of the then Axis Powers. Wondered what ever happened to him. Not much data on Wikipedia. I was curious about getting his music.

S


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I was educated as an art historian with a secondary theme in literature and have written about 35 articles for a small Danish magazine mixing travel report, museum descriptions, cultural and textile history etc. Have also written a small contribution to a Japanese magazine "Bises" about a Danish textile designer who is very popular there (was in Japan twice). Am hoping to expand the field of writing a lot, but there has hardly any profit to be gained from it so far, so it is very much voluntary work based on interest. Likewise I hope to develope webpages dedicated to certain composers, especially as regards biographical information and perhaps recording reviews etc., probably focusing on Eastern Europe and perhaps Scandinavia, and I´d like to write more travel- or cultural-related articles and books in general concentrating on such themes.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

GrosseFugue said:


> Hi Tapkaara,
> 
> I'm a writer of fiction and the occasional screenplay. When working with historical events (such as WWII) I've had to do a ton of research. It's not always fun, can often be tedious for me. Of course, internet research makes info more accessible, but that very accessibility is something you can get LOST in. You wanted to find one historical date or person and soon you're sucked into researching how it relates to Klingons and rare forms of venereal diseases and the complete DVD set of Hogan's Heroes.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, Konoye. He can be considered of the "First Generation" of Japanese composers/conductors. He was well-knonw in Japan at his time, though he (and everyone else like him) lived in the shadow of Kosaku Yamada, who is for all intents and purposes the undisputed father of Western-style art music is Japan. Yamada was a composer and conductor as well.

I admit that I have only heard on of Konoye's compositions, which is by the way, available in a fine recording on Naxos's Japanese Orchestral favorites disc. I have not heard him conduct. (My personal interest is more on Japanese composers than conductors at this time.) Plus, the rarity of his recordings in the West make hearing his interpretations difficult. I ma sure that, even in Japan, finding his recordings is tricky.

And I would not really say that he was the Seijo Ozawa of his time. Ozawa is sort of a phenomenon unto himself: that is, yes, he was Japanese and a condictor, but the only one of his kind with the well-known _international _reputation. No other Japanese composer before or since Ozawa has really ever come close to achieving what he did on an international scale.

And just for alittle bit of personal opinion, Ozawa did a great disservice to Japanese composers. He really only ever performed the works of Toru Takemitsu. Ozawa once pompously and falsely said of Takmitsu (and I paraphrase): "He is the only Japanese composer who has been able to write music for a world audience." In other words, in Ozawa's opinion, Takemitsu was the only (!) composer worthy of being performed outside of Japan. I feel Ozawa's rejection of his own country's music is one of modern music history's great missed opportunities.

But back to Konoye, check out hmv.co.jp, which is probably the best online resource for Japanese music. Perhaps you can find some Konoye recordings there. Let me know if you need any more help with that.

And I kow what you mean about researching dates and how tedious and un-fun it can be. The process in general can definitely get bumpy but the fruits of your labor usualy make everything worth it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

joen_cph said:


> I was educated as an art historian with a secondary theme in literature and have written about 35 articles for a small Danish magazine mixing travel report, museum descriptions, cultural and textile history etc. Have also written a small contribution to a Japanese magazine "Bises" about a Danish textile designer who is very popular there (was in Japan twice). Am hoping to expand the field of writing a lot, but there has hardly any profit to be gained from it so far, so it is very much voluntary work based on interest. Likewise I hope to develope webpages dedicated to certain composers, especially as regards biographical information and perhaps recording reviews etc., probably focusing on Eastern Europe and perhaps Scandinavia, and I´d like to write more travel- or cultural-related articles and books in general concentrating on such themes.


What composers are you seeking to write about for your proposed websites?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> What composers are you seeking to write about for your proposed websites?


I probably don´t have the ressources to create individual websites for composers at the moment, but I´d like to combine travel report / information with various kinds of composer or musician material. For instance, there is quite a lot about Langgaard on the web, but no thorough information about the places associated with his life story, and most of those places are within easy reach of Copenhagen, where I live. I am preparing a bit about that but need to go to the Kullaberg Peninsula one more time before any launching.

Also, I have travelled a lot in Eastern Europe and written a bit about obscure composers on a website dedicated to Russian / Soviet composers, but it would be fun to write about places associated with Ukrainan, Czech or Slovak composers and musicians, such as Prague, Lviv, Brno, Kirovograd or Litomysl, for instance ...

The conductor Hermann Scherchen could need more information on the web, and it would be of interest to start a site dedicated to the (admittedly often rather tasteless) Westminster original LP covers of his discography.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been a journalist for over a decade, with focus on interviews, and a fair bit of research goes into that. At least when you want to be taken seriously by those you interview. I've also written a few books, one that I had to do a lot of research for to sound like the main character was a part of a community I had no first-hand knowledge of.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

joen_cph said:


> I probably don´t have the ressources to create individual websites for composers at the moment, but I´d like to combine travel report / information with various kinds of composer or musician material. For instance, there is quite a lot about Langgaard on the web, but no thorough information about the places associated with his life story, and most of those places are within easy reach of Copenhagen, where I live. I am preparing a bit about that but need to go to the Kullaberg Peninsula one more time before any launching.
> 
> Also, I have travelled a lot in Eastern Europe and written a bit about obscure composers on a website dedicated to Russian / Soviet composers, but it would be fun to write about places associated with Ukrainan, Czech or Slovak composers and musicians, such as Prague, Lviv, Brno, Kirovograd or Litomysl, for instance ...
> 
> The conductor Hermann Scherchen could need more information on the web, and it would be of interest to start a site dedicated to the (admittedly often rather tasteless) Westminster original LP covers of his discography.


Aha. Langgaard. very interesting.

I can relate to visitng areas important to the composer. I did that last year in northern Japan for my research and, certainly, it was quite enlightening. And fun!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Operafocus said:


> I've been a journalist for over a decade, with focus on interviews, and a fair bit of research goes into that. At least when you want to be taken seriously by those you interview. I've also written a few books, one that I had to do a lot of research for to sound like the main character was a part of a community I had no first-hand knowledge of.


People have told my I should write a book about my subject, and perhaps the thought has crossed my mind once or twice, but I've decided against it. My website is "my book." (And one that is ever improving, I hope, as I am embarking on my biggest research for it yet.)

A book would be nice...I love books and holding a physical object in your hand is nice. However, people would have to buy the book and I am not really interested in making a profit from my work with Ifukube. So, I have no trouble giving it away for free as my main goal is the transmission of the information.

Maybe I can publish a book in 20 or 30 years when I've done all of the research possible. In the meantime, my website is where to go and I can update it whenever I want. Can't do that with a book!


----------

